# Recover Tivo Desktop Plus Code



## JEMichael (Apr 19, 2008)

I found another post about this but he was able to recover his code via his email account, so I decided to post to see if a solution can be found to assist me.

I haven't used TiVo Desktop in a while, but got the kids some iPods for Christmas (tomorrow) and I went to reinstall TiVo desktop on my new laptop to transfer and covert some of their shows but I cannot find the email or the order for the Desktop Plus software anywhere.

I have searched everyone for this on Tivo.com but I cannot find any where in my account manager or on the site to recover my code.

Any assistance? If this isn't possible is there any other alternative way to pull shows from a Tivo to my computer so i can load up their tivo with a few of there shows so they can enjoy their Christmas presents?

Thanks for any and all assistance anyone can give. I greatly appreciate it and Happy holidays to all!

PS: If there is a better forum to post this please let me know so I can repost it, or if a moderator can move it that would be great.


----------



## JEMichael (Apr 19, 2008)

There was a reply from a SeanC on how to recover the code via the registry editor. I do not know why it is not here... But here was the reply I got in my email:

"run regedit and go to this key:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\TiVo\Desktop\PlusUpgradeLicenseKey

The value listed in there should be your plus upgrade key in plain ascii text.
"

This is nice information to know but I do not have access to the registry of the original desktop that had tivo desktop installed on it as the hard drive had crashed. I decided not to resetup the desktop in the house and purchased a new notebook. I am trying to now install Tivo desktop on my laptop to start using it again.

So with no access to the previous computer that once was the host for tivo desktop plus registered, and I can't find the email containing the code for tivo desktop plus, how do I regain that code? Tivo support is closed, and I still cant find a place on their site to have the email resent to me.

So I am looking for:
1) a way to recover the tivo desktop plus code from tivo so i can reinstall it 

or

2) alternative software that will allow me to take shows off my tivo onto my laptop so i can convert them for ipod use

Thanks!


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

Have you tried retrieving it via this website?

https://drhadmin.digitalriver.com/D...tionPage&SiteID=tivo&Locale=en_US&Env=BASE#q2


----------



## JEMichael (Apr 19, 2008)

No I havent, but that is a start.. Now i just have to remember what credit card it was put on 2-3 years ago. Thanks!

While im working on this, are there alternatives to getting Tivo shows off tivo to your cpu to convert other than tivo desktop?


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

JEMichael said:


> There was a reply from a SeanC on how to recover the code via the registry editor. I do not know why it is not here... But here was the reply I got in my email:
> 
> "run regedit and go to this key:
> 
> ...


Yeah, after posting I reread your post and realized that my information would be useless to you so I deleted it.


----------



## waynomo (Nov 9, 2002)

JEMichael said:


> While im working on this, are there alternatives to getting Tivo shows off tivo to your cpu to convert other than tivo desktop?


I believe there are several other programs that would meet your needs. I use KMTTG.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=387725

Lots of discussion there about different programs with different functionality also.


----------

